# please help me selecting best modem for airtel ADSL



## din4204u (Jan 20, 2006)

guys i m using beetel 220bx adsl2+ for about 7-8 days and i download torrents at steady 22-25KBps at my home 999+ connection.
but i want to change my modem to pure ethernet one.(just wanna use another modem).its not like that i m not satisfied with my current usb+ethernet beetel 220bx modem but i just want to use another modem for a change.may be i think i will get better speeds by using a pure ethernet modem(why i m thinking like this.)

so i called CC and they are giving me a pure ethernet modem that is beetel web distributer II. so my questions are:-

1:-i have configured my current modem for port forwarding.will the new one support port forwarding.????????????
2:-is the web distributor is better then 220bx adsl2+?????(in any way)
3:-what if i dont like webdistributer???? will they change it again?????? 
4:-anybody who have changed modems?


----------



## theraven (Jan 20, 2006)

eek beetel sux
and no u wont get any better speeds

anyways go in for a dlink adsl modem
502t is only a modem
504t is a modem+router


----------



## legolas (Jan 20, 2006)

u can ask for a modem change. but they wudnt provide u modem that contains more options like port forwarding explicitly from the router home page. thjey wud say its available not for (y)our scheme. 

i hav beetel single port ethernet modem(pure ethernet) and its very fine. and also they recommend this!! and reg. DLINK, i DONOT recommend using it if u are a very frequent user.. i can see u hav unlimited conx. and so hoping u are 2 frequent user, go for beetel itself. the adaptor of DLINK gets heated very soon and high thta it gets blowed off soon and also before it gets blowed off, u wud experience too many frequent disconnections(when ever the adaptor is over heated).

/legolas


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 20, 2006)

Huawei ADSL modems proviided by BSNL are good.I get about 30-35 KBps while downloading in my 256 kbps connection


----------



## legolas (Jan 20, 2006)

now again, the problem has started!!! getting 35 KB on a 32 KB line hsa nothing to do with modem!! ur modem is capable even more than that! u plug in any modem, if they are not going to reset to ur speed, u r going to get the same speed. u CANNOT get whatsoever > 32 on a 256 kbps! if u get then IT AINT a 256. jus be happy u r lucky! donot post those sort of clues for selecting modems. 

/legolas


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 20, 2006)

din4204u said:
			
		

> :roll:


WTF??

Anywayz,i also say Dlink


----------



## Huzefa (Jan 21, 2006)

seriously why would u want to do that , even If the new modem is better wont u be restricted by the scheme that u chose , ie speed limit , time limit and GB limit ?


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Is the BSNL DATA1 modem a ADSL Modem & a EXTERNAL one?


----------



## legolas (Jan 26, 2006)

Huzefa, 

if u hav unlimited scheme, u dont want to worry abt the GB, and if u use 24*7(as i use), then u dont want to worry abt the time either.. and so u want a modem that cud run under heavy conditions! i hav seen the eliminator of the modem blowing off after a while in Dlink modems... i hav beetel modem working fine, even if its on all thro days!

TechGuru#1

yes, they provide EXTERNAL only. for broad band related conx, u wud be provided only with an external modem. the modem wil be able to support UL/DL BWs more than our schemes available in india. so it doesnt really matter if its ADSL or DSL.

even if u hav ADSL conx, say, 256/128 then ur modem wud be configured from your isp to do so.. so u need not worry abt it.. and if u hav DSL 256/256, then its again configured to do so.

/legolas


----------



## Huzefa (Jan 26, 2006)

legolas, I'm using an airtel broadband connection I have taken a slow connection for now , its just 128kbps , download speeds 18 - 20 kbps unlimited downloads , unlimited time. The modem they provided is a ADSL beetel web distributor II , imported by bharti teletech . What u r saying is If I have a better modem I can get better download speeds regardless of my scheme / plan ? I do not understand u . If its like this then gr8 , which modem is better ?


----------

